# Moisture Tester Alfalfa Bale Density Experiment



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Last week I experimented with moisture readings and my Farmex moisture tester related to bale density.
This wasn't exactly scientific but here is what we did:
I called Farmex to ask them about their exact recommendation for using their moisture tester. I also asked about compression and % reading. They did say that the % reading goes up with the tightness of the bale but they had no exact information on the % change. To check to make sure that the tester was calibrated they said in open air it should read at 14.5% and that their hay tester is calibrated for alfalfa. 
For usage they said that the bale should be tested by putting the probe in on the rounded side of the bale, in at least 5" and the probe should be at a 45% angle. The bale should be tested at 4 locations and depths on the bale to get an average.

Here's what I found:
My loose round bales registered at about 15% moisture using their recommended method. A very highly compressed bale from the same field baled at about the same time measured 30+% moisture and a bale at medium density registered at 19%. I was able to get these results by changing my bale density and the results were consistent. Obviously changing the bale density didn't change the moisture, but it did show the dramatic swing in moisture reading related to bale density. 
Anybody else try something like this?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It is interesting to see dramatic proof of what our University Friends have been telling us.

What you saw correlates well with what I have observed baling small bales and using an on the go moisture tester.

Those lose bales may be a bit difficult to pick up with a spear. I would leave the dense bales where they can get plenty of air. Granted the actual moisture probably is in the good storage range, a tight bale RB may not sweat out moisture all that great.

Thank you again.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our round bales are so dense it's all I can do to push an 18" Farmex type probe into the bale.


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Our round bales are so dense it's all I can do to push an 18" Farmex type probe into the bale.


i find on round bales the harder the probe pushes in the higher the moisture content in the bale ever notice the same thing? in the same field in the center the reading is 15% but around the tree line its up around 20%.....Chris.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

C_Evensen said:


> i find on round bales the harder the probe pushes in the higher the moisture content in the bale ever notice the same thing? in the same field in the center the reading is 15% but around the tree line its up around 20%.....Chris.....


Well I've brought home 2 new JD Farmex/Agratronix probes and had to take both back. I took them to a friend that had his testes against 2 other meters and was found to good. Both of the meters I brought home measured 45% in every bale, the borrowed tester read 14.5-14.8% I told my dealer if can find one that works right I'll take it but until then he can keep them.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

C_Evensen said:


> i find on round bales the harder the probe pushes in the higher the moisture content in the bale ever notice the same thing? in the same field in the center the reading is 15% but around the tree line its up around 20%.....Chris.....


The higher the density:the higher the moisture:the higher the heat


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could check accuracy of tester by taking core sample,weigh it,dry down in microwave,re weigh.The shrink would be your moisture content.Never done it myself but I believe that is how they test it when you send it in for testing.Takes a accurate scale also like a grocery store scale.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I use a little postal scale to weigh the sample.

If you do use the microwave be sure to put a glass of water in one far corner of the oven to privent burning the sample.

Take a look at a Delmhorst Moisture Tester. Check on their on the go moisture monitoring. It is a real education on hay moisture.

A thought, a moisture tester with real tight bales may be reading more stem moisture than you are used to seeing. These electronic testers really do not test for stem moisture. Tis is one reason hay will sweat even when baled real dry, testing with a probe or on the go system.


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

rank said:


> The higher the density:the higher the moisture:the higher the heat


yea but why in the same field would one bale be tighter than another?.....Chris.....


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Well I've brought home 2 new JD Farmex/Agratronix probes and had to take both back. I took them to a friend that had his testes against 2 other meters and was found to good. Both of the meters I brought home measured 45% in every bale, the borrowed tester read 14.5-14.8% I told my dealer if can find one that works right I'll take it but until then he can keep them.


i still check the hay in the botton of the windrows by hand by squesing some together before i bale it if it sounds like bones breaking its around 15% moisture i find that round bales have to be drier mabey cause there tighter?.....Chris.....


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

C_Evensen said:


> yea but why in the same field would one bale be tighter than another?.....Chris.....


Because there was some tough hay in the windrow that made it into that particular bale. Possibly from the headlands, possibly from a "clump" that didn't dry the same as the rest. if you hit one of those "wet" spots with the probe it will be harder to push it into the bale and it will seem like the bale is tighter, but it's really tough hay.

my $.02


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

rank said:


> Because there was some tough hay in the windrow that made it into that particular bale. Possibly from the headlands, possibly from a "clump" that didn't dry the same as the rest. if you hit one of those "wet" spots with the probe it will be harder to push it into the bale and it will seem like the bale is tighter, but it's really tough hay.
> 
> my $.02


not just in one spot but all around the bale... as i said it was along the tree line so it dont dry as good hense harder to push the probe in and the denser the bale ?.....Chris.....


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

C_Evensen said:


> not just in one spot but all around the bale... as i said it was along the tree line so it dont dry as good hense harder to push the probe in and the denser the bale ?.....Chris.....


Yes. For example today I baled a field that was 12% - 22% in the windrow but 25% - 30% and more around the headlands. Need a hammer to probe those bales.


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

rank said:


> Yes. For example today I baled a field that was 12% - 22% in the windrow but 25% - 30% and more around the headlands. Need a hammer to probe those bales.


i guess you call treeline headlands same thing i guess did you mix that hay with the dryer.....Chris.....


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

C_Evensen said:


> i guess you call treeline headlands


Yeah. First trip or two around the field right?



C_Evensen said:


> did you mix that hay with the dryer....


Nope. They get kept separate. I back the pressure way off in the headlands in an effort to prevent heating and caramelizing. Check them with the probe for a few days after to see what the temps get to. The highest temp I got was 96 degrees. Maybe I got lucky. Before we sell them we'll take a core sample to make sure they aren't caramelized. If they are they'll get a price reduction or may even wind up in a mushroom farm.


----------



## C_Evensen (May 27, 2009)

rank said:


> Yeah. First trip or two around the field right?
> 
> Nope. They get kept separate. I back the pressure way off in the headlands in an effort to prevent heating and caramelizing. Check them with the probe for a few days after to see what the temps get to. The highest temp I got was 96 degrees. Maybe I got lucky. Before we sell them we'll take a core sample to make sure they aren't caramelized. If they are they'll get a price reduction or may even wind up in a mushroom farm.


yeah opening up the field ..how do you back off in the pressure?....Chris.....


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm assuming that by "backing the pressure way off" would mean reducing the bale density. On my JD it's done by backing the hydraulic bale density knob out a little.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

That's right Mr. Mulberry. I reduce the pressure on the bale chamber by pressing a button on the monitor in the tractor. Less pressure on the bale chamber = a looser bale = less heat. This is with big squares the same principles apply to small squares.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I do this all the time. I always adjust my bale density during the day to adjust to changing moisture conditions. There is plenty of research on this subject. Research also shows because moisture increases with size and density that large bales requre baling at lower moisture then small squares.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess the old crank the hay to check dryness works just as well. I use a moisture meter and also noticed density changes moisturell measurements in small bales. I like to flop a windrow over and check the old fashioned way, then follow up with the moisture meter.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bestharvest, Went to your website the other day and liked what I saw with your soil and hay probes. I will be ordering both from you before next hay season. I also like the moisture tester with the scales. That's the way I will be going. Tired of probing with my Farmex and getting all types of readings. The tip on mine keeps coming off after about 300-400 round bales. So I am going to try the Delmhorst and give NH the Farmex back. It also eats batteries and the moisture will only go down to 14.5%. Mike


----------

